

Email is the new Private Messaging? - tocomment

I think I saw an article on ycnews a while ago that talked about how you shouldn't add a private messaging system to your site and should simply use email instead.  Does anyone know where that article is?
======
tocomment
Could this be it? I feel like there was something more compelling?

[http://paulstamatiou.com/2007/09/16/why-private-messages-
suc...](http://paulstamatiou.com/2007/09/16/why-private-messages-suck/)

------
tocomment
Anyone?

